# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  حول أثر الفلسفة اليونانية على العلوم الإسلامية...

## أبو فهر السلفي

*الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي وحده...

فهذا أنموذج اقتطعتُه من كتابي عن أثر الفلسفة اليونانية في العلوم الإسلامية ،أضعه هنا بناء على طلب فاضل من الإخوة الذين راسلوني....


ذهب أبو الحسن الأشعري  وجماهير المعتزلة والأشاعرة  المصنفين في علم أصول الفقه كأبي الهذيل العلاف وأبي علي وأبي هاشم الجبائيين وأبي الحسين البصري والباقلاني والغزالي وابن العربي إلى تصويب المجتهدين في مسائل الفقه،وأن كل مجتهد مصيب فيما عند الله،ومصيب في الحكم...

ورفع راية هذا القول أبو عبد الله البصري الشهير ((بالجُعَل)) ..

وجاء في طبقات المعتزلة للقاضي عبد الجبار ف سياق ترجمة أبي عبد الله البصري ،أنه جاءت إلى أبي الحسن الأشعري رسالة من الخليفة يسأل فيها عن هذه المسألة بعينها فأحال الجواب فيها على أبي عبد الله البصري..مما يدلك على مدى تأثر الأشعري بمذهب معتزلة البصرة فيها ..[المنية والأمل تحقيق توما أرنولد ص/63] 


وأطال أبو الحسين البصري في الاحتجاج لهذا القول...

وبلغ الأمر بالباقلاني في نصرته لهذا القول أنه قال: إن هذا هو قول الشافعي ولولا هذا لما عدَّ هو الشافعيَ أصولياً (!!!!!!!!!!)  [انظر: المعتمد 2/948،والبرهان 2/861،والبحر المحيط 6/236]

وهذا القول المُباين للعقل والفطرة والقاضي بنسبية الحق وأنه بالنسبة لكل إنسان ما يعتقده هووأنه ليس في نفس الأمر حكم مطلوب=لا يطول بحثك لتعلم من أين جاء به المعتزلة حتى أخذه منهم أبو الحسن ووضعه أبو الحسين في كتبه وسرى بعدُ لغالب الأشاعرة...

وقد بينتُ في فصول الكتاب أن مذاهب الفلاسفة اليونان قد سرت إلى المسلمين قنطرتين :

الأولى: أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى الذين كانوا بالشام ،وغيرهم من أهل العقائد الفاسدة التي قابلها المسلمون في فتوحاتهم...

الثانية: حركة النقل والترجمة...

ثم خرجت من هاتين القنطرتين قنطرة أخرى كان من النكد أنها اشتغلت بالكلام في العلوم الإسلامية فأفرغت فيها ما تحمله من سم اليونان...أعني: المعتزلة...

وأصلُ هذا القول هو مذهب فلسفي لأحد الفلاسفة اليونانيين السوفسطائيين يُقال له: ((بروتا جوراس)).

وكان هذا الفيلسوف يرى ((الإنسان مقياس الأشياء جميعاً))

ويرى: (( أن الأشياء هي بالنسبة إلي على ما تبدو لي،وهي بالنسبة إليك على ما تبدو لك)).

ويضربُ مثالاً على ذلك فيقول: ((أليس يحدث أن هواء بعينه يرتعش منه الواحد ولا يرتعش الآخر،ويكون خفيفاً على الواحد عنيفاً على الآخر؛فماذا عسى أن يكون في هذا الوقت الهواء في ذاته (؟)
هل نقول إنه بارد..أم نقول إنه ليس بارداً(؟)
أم نسلم أنه بارد عند الذي يرتعش..ليس ببارد عند الآخر(؟)
وإذن فلا يوجد شيء هو واحد في ذاته وبذاته)).[انظر: ((محاورة تيتيانوس )) لأفلاطون (ص/152،166-168)]

وقد أطلق الفلاسفة المشرقيون على هذا المذهب اسم ((العندية)) [subgectivists]وعرَّفوهم بأنهم: ((فرقة من السوفسطائية ينكرون ثبوت الحقائق وتميزها،ويزعمون أنها تابعة للاعتقادات دون العكس)).


قلتُ: وقد تسربَّ هذا القول إلى المعتزلة أولاً وقد شرحتُ في المقدمات التمهيدية أن غالب هذا التسرب يأتي في صورة محاولة التوفيق وتصحيح وجه من الكلام...بمعنى: أن يأتي الواحد من المعتزلة إلى المذهب من مذاهب الفلاسفة فيرد منه شيئاً يراه باطلاً ويقبل منه شيئاً يراه حقاً....

ثم يأتي من بعده من المعتزلة أو الأشاعرة...فيردو   مما اختاره المعتزلي الأول وجعله حقاً=شيئاً يروه هم باطلاً ويقبلون شيئاً يروه هم حقاً...وهكذا حتى يئول الأمر عند من بعدهم  إلى بحث المسألة وجعلها باباً من أبواب علم الأصول أو علم الحديث أو علم العربية وهكذا...

وفي مسألتنا قال النظام والعنبري  أولاً بأن كل مجتهد مصيب في الأصول والقطعيات ...

ثم جاء الجاحظ فأخذ وترك فكان من قوله: إن الحق في الأصول والقطعيات واحد ولكن المخطيء لا يأثم...

ثم جاء المعتزلة والأشاعرة الذين حكينا قولهم في صدر المبحث فأخذوا وتركوا فكان قولهم كما ترى...

وقد نبه شيخ الإسلام في الفتاوى على العلاقة بين هذا المذهب وبين مذهب السوفسطائيين ناقلاً قول أبي إسحاق الإسفراييني: ((هذا المذهب أوله سفسطة وآخره زندقة)).[مجموع الفتاوى 19/135]*

----------


## نور المصري

شيخنا الفاضل: حفظك الله ورعاك
أين نجد كتابكم عن "أثر الفلسفة اليونانية على العلوم الإسلامية"
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

لم يُطبع بعدُ  فأنا أعمل عليه منذ عام ونصف العام...و أتناول فيه كل علم على حدة وتاريخه ورجاله مع تصنيف رجاله تصنيفاً اعتقادياً مع بيان مواطن الالتقاء بين مسائل العلم والفلسلفة اليونانية..

----------


## عربي

هل من ترجمة لأبي فهر السلفي(ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

يا راجل يا طيب هي ناقصة فضايح.........

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

ما شاء الله كل هذا البحث والعلم...وترفض التعريف بنفسك يا شيخنا...إن كنت تحب أهل الألوكة فضع لنا ترجمة لجنابكم...(ابتسام  ة)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بحث وعلم كمان...يادي المصيبة...

يا سيدنا أنا طالب علم عادي جداً ولو عرفتَ سني -والناس يقاسون بأسنانهم في هذا الزمان- لاستلقيت على قفاك من الضحك...

----------


## فريد المرادي

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكتاباتكم وزادكم توفيقاً وسداداً ...

هذا مقال للشيخ الدكتور محمد علي فركوس ـ حفظه الله ـ بعنوان : ( المنطق الأرسطي وأثر اختلاطه بالعلوم الشرعية ) ...

http://www.ferkous.com/rep/M16.php

----------


## نور المصري

هلا أرشدنا يا شيخنا أبا فهر إلى الكتب التي تفيد في موضوع "أثر الفلسفة اليونانية"، وذلك حتى يصدر كتابكم إن شاء الله
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## نضال مشهود

انشره هنا يا شيخنا مجانا !!

----------


## أبو عمار السلفي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أبا فهر و حفظك من كل سوء و سددك و ثبتك، و حفظ الله لك وقتك و بارك الله لك في مالك، و رفع الله شأنك.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً..وجزاكم الله خيراً على حسن ظنكم بأخيكم..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

للفائدة..

----------


## شهاب الدين السعدي

> بحث وعلم كمان...يادي المصيبة...
> يا سيدنا أنا طالب علم عادي جداً ولو عرفتَ سني -والناس يقاسون بأسنانهم في هذا الزمان- لاستلقيت على قفاك من الضحك...


وفقكم الله شيخنا أبا فهر فهذا من جميل تواضعكم
ولو شئت لأخبرت الإخوة الكرام عنكم وعن سنكم ولكن أستأذنكم أولاً

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

هو أنا سلمت من اللي مش عارف لما هاسلم لما يعرفوا ؟؟!!!

خليها مستورة يا مولانا ..ومن كتم فالخيار له هو مالكه ومن أذاع فالخيار عليه هو يملكه..

----------


## نضال مشهود

له الخيام أم الطماطم؟

(بسمة)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

ليس الخيام بل النواسي والخيام معاً..

----------


## أبو القاسم

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....D2%C7%E3%ED%C9

مقال لأخيك عن الموضوع

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

> لم يُطبع بعدُ فأنا أعمل عليه منذ عام ونصف العام...و أتناول فيه كل علم على حدة وتاريخه ورجاله مع تصنيف رجاله تصنيفاً اعتقادياً مع بيان مواطن الالتقاء بين مسائل العلم والفلسلفة اليونانية..


 
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم وجعل البركة في أعمالكم وأصحبكم التوفيق .

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم ،،

أخي الكريم أبو الفهر، بما أنك في صدد تأليف كتاب في المنطق اليوناني وأثره على العالم الإسلامي، فلعل هذا الكتاب يفيدك.

" التقريب لحد المنطق والمدخل إليه بالألفاظ العامية والأمثلة الفقهية " 

تصنيف 
أبي محمد علي بن حزم الأندلسي

دراسة وتقديم
أبي عبد الرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري

تحقيق 
عبد الحق بن ملا حقي التركماني

دار ابن حزم

دراسة وتقديم الشيخ ابن عقيل لا تقل عن مئة وثلاثة وسبعين صفحة.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بالطبع..

وأبو محمد أفسد بهذا الكتاب إفساداً عظيماً،وهو من المعظمين لمنطق اليونان،ويروي كتب الفلاسفة بإسناده لمتى المترجم...

رحمه الله وغفر له...

----------


## رياض النضرة

> هو أنا سلمت من اللي مش عارف لما هاسلم لما يعرفوا ؟؟!!!
> 
> خليها مستورة يا مولانا ..ومن كتم فالخيار له هو مالكه ومن أذاع فالخيار عليه هو يملكه..


بورك فيك أخي الكريم..
أريد منك توضيحا لما قلت لو سمحت..
أين تعود هذه الضمائر؟
فإني لم أفهمه..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

من كتم السر فخيار الكتم والإذاعة لا يزال له هو يتملكه..

ومن فتش السر وأذاعه فلم يعد خيار الكتم والإذاعة له بل قد ملكه السر حينها بأن أُذيع ...

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> *وجاء في طبقات المعتزلة للقاضي عبد الجبار ف سياق ترجمة أبي عبد الله البصري ،أنه جاءت إلى أبي الحسن الأشعري رسالة من الخليفة يسأل فيها عن هذه المسألة بعينها فأحال الجواب فيها على أبي عبد الله البصري..مما يدلك على مدى تأثر الأشعري بمذهب معتزلة البصرة فيها ..[المنية والأمل تحقيق توما أرنولد ص/63]*





لعل ذلك الأمر كان قبل تحول الأشعري عن المذهب الاعتزالي ، فقد استحكم العداء بين الأشعري والمعتزلة بعد تحوله عن مذهبهم.

سؤال جانبي أحتاج إجابته : بخصوص كتاب ((المنية والأمل)) لابن المرتضى ، عندي منه طبعة بتحقيق سوسنة ريفلد - فلزر / أقصد الفصل الخاص بطبقات المعتزلة.
وأخرى بتحقيق دكتور علي سامي النشار والأستاذ عصام الدين محمد علي .
وكذلك طبقات المعتزلة للقاضي عبد الجبار بتحقيق فؤاد سيد .
لكن لم أقف على الكتاب بتحقيق توما أرنلد ، فما هي بياناته وكيف الحصول عليه ، بارك الله فيك؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

من الكتب المشهورة في هذا الباب : ((التراث اليوناني في الحضارة الإسلامية)) دراسات لكبار المستشرقين ألف بينها وترجمها عن الألمانية والإيطالية عبد الرحمن بدوي.
لكن يلزم من يطالع هذه الدراسات الحيطة والحذر فسهام المستشرقين في هذا الباب وفي غيره مسمومة.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> لعل ذلك الأمر كان قبل تحول الأشعري عن المذهب الاعتزالي ، فقد استحكم العداء بين الأشعري والمعتزلة بعد تحوله عن مذهبهم.


صدقتَ..لعل ذلك أقرب..
تنبيه : بعد تأمل في سياق الكلام لعلي أجزم أن المراد في النص هناك: أبو الحسن الكرخي وليس الأشعري.




> لكن لم أقف على الكتاب بتحقيق توما أرنلد ، فما هي بياناته وكيف الحصول عليه ، بارك الله فيك؟


هي من مطبوعات حيدر أباد الدكن سنة (1316هـ) وتجد بياناتها ص/33 من مقدمة دكتور فؤاد سيد ..وعندي منها مصوردة دار صادر وهي عزيزة.




> من الكتب المشهورة في هذا الباب : ((التراث اليوناني في الحضارة الإسلامية)) دراسات لكبار المستشرقين ألف بينها وترجمها عن الألمانية والإيطالية عبد الرحمن بدوي.
> لكن يلزم من يطالع هذه الدراسات الحيطة والحذر فسهام المستشرقين في هذا الباب وفي غيره مسمومة.


وغيره وانظر هنا :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=16000

----------


## محمد بن سيد

جزاك الله خيرا 

ما رأيك فيما كتبه الدكتور على النشار بخصوص تأثر العلوم الإسلامية بالفلسفة  اليونانية ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

ذكرت هذا من قبل أخي الكريم وأظنه كان مشاركة معك أنت أيضاً..

وأن كلام الدكتور مكابرة محضة وأن منهجه العلمي ككل في ضعف شديد وأخطاء كثيرة جداً أتعجب لشهرة الرجل مع كل أخطائه المنهجية تلك..

أما تفصيل البيان فلا أفرغ له الآن..لكن حسبك من العوج في منهج الرجل أن يسهل عليه اتهام أبي سفيان-رضي الله عنه- بالغنوصية ولا يسهل عليه ثبوت تأثر العلوم بالفلسفة..

----------


## حسام الدين حامد

أخي الكريم ..
جزاك الله خيرًا وأعانك على قيامٍ بحق هذا الأمر، وقد أخذني موضوعٌ لك - ستجدني عقبتُ عليه - إلى هذا الموضوع، فأخذتني فكرته وقصر عن ذلك عرضه، فإن يكن ذاك إجمالٌ فحسن، وإن يكن هو التفصيل فعلى ذلك أعقب.

الكلام في ثلاثة مقامات على الأقل:
- مذهب المتأثِر.
- مذهب المؤثِّر.
- القنطرة بينهما حدَّ تعبيرك.

وأبدأ بالقنطرة بينهما، وهي أخطر ما في هذا الأمر، إذ ليس معنى أن يقر الجميع - وفيهم المتكلمون - بتأثر المتكلمين باليونان، أنّ التأثر في كل مسألة معقودٌ بناصية المتكلمين، بل هذا القانون العام في التراكم الكمي بين المتكلمين وفلاسفة اليونان، لا يعني نفي أية قطيعة معرفية في بعض المسائل، وهنا دور الباحث في التماس القرائن والشواهد والأدلة في كل مسألة، ولا يكفي هنا الإحالة على القانون العام.

وهذه المسألة التي بين أيدينا، لو صح أن يثبت التراكم الكمي أو التأثر على هذه الصورة، لألزمك غيرك بالإقرار بثبوته في غيرها من المسائل، مع غيرهم من المسلمين، من غيرهم من الأمم، ولن يسعك إلا الإقرار أو التفرقة بين المتماثلين، ومخرج ذلك أن تبذل من وقتك في بيان قرائن وأدلة التأثر في هذا المسألة وفي غيرها.

وأثني بطرف القنطرة المتأثِر، فإنّ عرض مذهبه لا يكون بذكر رجاله ومدى تشبثهم به، دون ذكر أدلتهم على ذلك، وهل وقع منهم في هذا السياق ما يدل أو يوحي بالتأثر بالسفسطة، ثم بعد ذلك يلين لك القارئ حين تصفهم بمخالفة العقل والفطرة، إذ ستجد نفسك مضطرًّا لتناول أدلتهم وتقييمها والرد عليها، فليس هاهنا من مذهب المتأثر وكلامه شيء أصلًا فضلًا عن شيءٍ يقنع القارئ بدعوى التأثر.

وأخيرًا مذهب المؤثر والذي جعلته أصلًا لهذا القول، وهو بروتاجوراس، فلم تبين لماذا جعلته بروتاجوراس دون من سبقه ممن نسب إليه قبول التناقض في الحكم وإمكانية وقوعه مثل هراقليطس؟؟ ولم تبين الخلاف في فهم قول بروتاجوراس (الإنسان مقياس الأشياء) ولماذا رجحتَ فهمك له؟؟ ولم اكتفيت بنقل أفلاطون دون غيره في بيان مذهب الرجل؟؟ هذه أسئلة لابد أن تقرع ذهن المتخصص في الفلسفة إذ إنها راودت القارئ فيها مثلي.

ثم إنّ ما أوردته عن أفلاطون عن بروتاجوراس ينفي إمكانية الاعتماد على الحس في معرفة الحقيقة، وهذا الحد يشترك مع بروتاجوراس فيه ديموقريطس وهيراقليطس وغيرهم، وإنما زاد المسفسطة نفي إمكانية الاعتماد على العقل كذلك، وليس في نقلك ما يكشف مذهب المسفسطة إلا جملة (الإنسان مقياس الأشياء)، والاختلاف في فهمها واقع بين أفلاطون وغيره، وإن كان الراجح عندي ما رجحته.

ثم أعود إلى القنطرة لأقول إن المصوبة لكافة المجتهدين لم يجعلوا الإنسان مقياس الأشياء بإطلاق، وما جعلوا المسائل الاجتهادية كالمسائل الطبيعية، وما جعلوا الحكم بالحل والحرمة كالحكم بالبرودة والسخونة، وما يُظن بهم أن يكون مدخلهم إلى كلام بروتاجوراس هو أفلاطون فيتركوا التأثر بأفلاطون ويتأثروا ببروتاجوراس، ولا أعلم - ولم تذكر - أحدًا منهم أورد قول المسفسطة محتجًا أو محاولًا التوفيق، والأولى والأظهر هنا في هذه المسألة أن نقول بالقطيعة المعرفية، وأنّ هؤلاء اعتمدوا أدلةً وأصولًا مخالفة للمسفسطة، والأولى والأظهر أن المتكلمين خالفوا المسفسطة في المقدمات وفي النتائج.

أما قول شيخ الإسلام فلا يكفي لقيام هذه القنطرة، ولو كان المقصود أنّ هذا القول أصله السفسطة، فهو أصله سفسطة وزندقة جميعًا! والذي أفهمه أن المقصود أنّ حكمنا نحن على هذا القول هو القيام على السفسطة، وأن إلزامنا نحن لأهل هذا القول سيصل إلى إلزامهم بالزندقة، ولا أرى تحميل هذا الموضوع كلّه على هذه الجملة المختصرة مقنعًا!

عذرًا على الإطالة، وجزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك في جهدك ونفع بك.

أخوكم

----------


## محاور

السلام عليكم، وشكراً على الإسهامات المفيدة.
سؤالي من جميع الأفاضل والزملاء تعريفنا ببعض المصادر التي تحدثت عن العلاقة بين الفلسفة وعلم الكلام، من جميع الجهات، سواء بشكل عام أو بالتركيز على جانب معين، وسواء كتبت من باب نقد علم الكلام، أو من باب الإيمان به.
وشكراً لكم.

----------


## حسين

*مقاومة أهل السنة للفلسفة اليونانية - خلال العصر الإسلامي
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=8&book=4947
جنايات أرسطو في حق العقل و العلم - مظاهرها ،آثارها ، أسبابها
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=105&book=8484
مخالفة الفلاسفة المسلمين لطبيعيات القرآن الكريم -مظاهرها ،و آثارها ،و أسبابها
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=8809
جناية المعتزلة على العقل و الشرع : مظاهرها، آثارها ، أسبابها
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=89&book=9470
**تهافت ابن رشد في كتابه تهافت التهافت - مظاهره ، آثاره ، أسبابه –
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=9320

*

----------

